# abreviations



## jojo11 (Nov 7, 2010)

I'm getting consused with all these abbreviations! help!


----------



## jojo11 (Nov 7, 2010)

Thank you i will.


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

Hi Jojo, Here is a link to the abbreviations

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=190482.0

Shelley xx


----------

